# Swimming complex



## Nayr (Feb 18, 2011)

Where can I find a public swimming complex here in Dubai? Swimming complex where I could have training.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Nayr said:


> Where can I find a public swimming complex here in Dubai? Swimming complex where I could have training.


The Hamdan bin Mohammed bin Rashid Sports Complex has at least a 25m pool...they are having short course world competition there this week.

I am hoping to find a good place for workout myself once I get to Dubai.

Anyone know of any olympic size competition pools that are open for public training, etc.?


----------



## Nayr (Feb 18, 2011)

Where is it located? You happen to know if it is free to public? Anyway thank you for the information


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

This complex is not as yet open to the public and dont think it ever will - not sure what they will do with it since it was built for the Short course Champs. 

If its Adult classes you want Hamilton Aquatics offer a masters programme, check out their website. There is also Active Sports and Speedo that all do Adult groups again check out websites.


----------



## Nayr (Feb 18, 2011)

I will surely check out their site. I have checked the hamdan bin mohammed bin rashid even if they will open for public that is too far from my place though. Thanks


----------



## mohammedmanzoor (Nov 6, 2010)

Check This out...I think They are into what you are looking at.


Excelsports UAE - Home


----------



## Nayr (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you.. I will check on it. Cheers


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Speedo club


----------

